# Best Park Deck For 350$ ?



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

mostly for jib or jump?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

when i say park i mean both jibbing and jumps, (probably a bit more concerned about jibbing ability tho)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

forum youngblood would be the best i think , good freestyle board , bit more for jib but still good for jump


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

any votes for the 153 rome artifact ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Atomic Hatchet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

es_7 said:


> any votes for the 153 rome artifact ?


I´ve got last season´s 150 artifact. Fantastic for learning to butter, press etc. Lot of fun. It´s also held up well on mainly boxes and some rails too. I´ve even ridden it down blacks and in some powder and it perfomed surprisingly well. It´s a soft board though .....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

well i had the capita stair master in 06 twas amazing i learned 360 nose butters and all sorts of ill jibs i recommend the capita 138%


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

The Arifact is ill. Try to find a better looking, better performing board for even $100-200 more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Also look into Technine stuff.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

technine is for Utah kids that want to be gangster, I pee on technine

stare/scare for sure. soft enough for jibbage, but not as worthlessly noodley like the artifact. and its the cheapest GOOD board you can get new.

Atomic hatchet is a close second for me though.

or you could shell out the extra dough and get yourself a jibpan, super sicknasty.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Also can try Salomon Arnie 5000-08, you can find it for this price which you mentioned.
Very fun and versatile park board with a lot of flex


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Salomon Drift, Ride Kink, Atomic Hatchet, Stepchild Latchkey.

Now $50-$100 more, totally different story, haha.


----------

